# good news



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

my neice just called.an the baby is gonna  be a bull calf.no stinky lil heifer calf


----------



## Thewife (May 11, 2009)

Cool!
A future hay bucker!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

yeah gonna be lots of toy tractors at his house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

That's cheating! I didn't find out with either of the girls. 

BTW, thewife, girls can buck hay too. I thought you knew that.  
         wynedot, we have lots of little tractors and equipment to go with! :lol


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

the dr said he was bucking around in mommas belly.an that he was growing like he should be.im gonnna go broke spoiling him.


----------



## Thewife (May 11, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That's cheating! I didn't find out with either of the girls.
> 
> BTW, thewife, girls can buck hay too. I thought you knew that.
> wynedot, we have lots of little tractors and equipment to go with! :lol


It's not that girls "can't" buck hay! It's, why should we, if we don't have too?
Bring on the boys!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the dr said he was bucking around in mommas belly.an that he was growing like he should be.im gonnna go broke spoiling him.


Well then, forget anymore cows. It's all going to toys!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

ill have to have the cows so i can buy him the toys.but i know i wont get to see him but 2 or 3 times a year.an im to stiff an stove up to tote him around.an get in the floor an play with him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ill have to have the cows so i can buy him the toys.but i know i wont get to see him but 2 or 3 times a year.an im to stiff an stove up to tote him around.an get in the floor an play with him.


Floors are a wicked place to be!

So you'll be able to buy only half the cows so the other half of the calf money can go for spoiling.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 11, 2009)

Congratz, wyndot!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 11, 2009)

thanks all ill still be able to spoil him pretty good.he will prolly get all the calf money


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 11, 2009)

Congrats wyne.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 12, 2009)

thanks karin


----------

